# Long Island Medium



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

Are there any fans of the TLC TV show "Long Island Medium" with Theresa Caputo on this board? I just started watching LIM about a week ago, and I'm hooked! It is just amazing the gift Theresa has and what she is able to do for people through her readings and just out of the blue. I have to admit, most episodes I have to fight back the tears after seeing what other people have been going through and just seeing the release they get after receiving a message from loved ones who have passed. Soooo if you haven't seen this show, get on it! It will blow your mind.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

It's one of my favorite shows! I watch it everytime it comes on, even if it is a rerun. 
One of the more recent episodes when she and her family volunteer at a food bank was so moving; it is probably my favorite for this season.


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

All the episodes are moving! But yeah I know what you mean that some get get you in right in the heart. I actually had to download all the first season shows as we only started watching recently. I just find Theresa such a bubbly character that it really takes the eerieness away from communicating to the spirit world. She's as entertaining to watch as her readings are!

They have a contest on right now to win a reading. If you go to the videos page the link is on the side there.

http://tlc.discovery.com/videos/long-is ... um-videos/


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

Found some good clips on Anderson Cooper:

http://www.andersoncooper.com/2012/03/2 ... -audience/


----------

